

Intence – a new UX concept supposed to replace the scrollbar - xpostman
http://asvd.github.io/intence/

======
xpostman
A week ago this project has been published on the news.layervault.com. The UX
experts have already submitted tons of negative feedback on the concept:

[https://news.layervault.com/stories/46773-intence---the-
scro...](https://news.layervault.com/stories/46773-intence---the-scrollbar-
era-is-over)

Now what do hackers think? Should scrolling indicator necessarily provide the
way to control the scrolling position, or can these issues be solved by
different widgets? Is this way of indication far too distracting, or does it
probably depend on the designer's choice of a texture for the indicator? Is
this really a small UX revolution, or just another useless experiment which
will soon fall into oblivion?

------
colept
The concept is beautiful, but it goes against the principles of how people
interact with a computer.

Scrolling is not an element of the web page, it's an element of the computer.
If it's unique to every page, it's jarring and taxing to have to re-learn
every website. Some sites use black backgrounds. Textareas use scrollbars too.

The reason scrollbars work is because they look the same consistently for each
individual platform. You don't have to learn a new scrollbar for every page
(although some break this pattern anyway). When they're the same, it's less
mentally to parse for each page load so that the user can focus on what's
really important: the content.

~~~
xpostman
Have you faced any complications in understanding how navigation is performed
on the page? (if we imagine that the content is not actually related to the
subject and does not explain how the indication works)

~~~
colept
Complications? My belief is that good UI is there, but not noticed. You
shouldn't have to ask how to interface with a website.

------
zubairq
How is this different to bootsrap scrollspy?

